# Baby Oriole PLEASE HELP



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

My son saved a baby oriole from a cat earlier today. The bird is quite small but fully feathered with just a bit of fluff. He can fly a little bit. I would think that he would be very close to fledgling. I have absolutely no idea how to feed him or what to feed him for that matter. Can someone please help us out? I have checked him over and I see no injuries or puncture wounds. Please help us to help this little cutie.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mtripOH said:


> My son saved a baby oriole from a cat earlier today. The bird is quite small but fully feathered with just a bit of fluff. He can fly a little bit. I would think that he would be very close to fledgling. I have absolutely no idea how to feed him or what to feed him for that matter. Can someone please help us out? I have checked him over and I see no injuries or puncture wounds. Please help us to help this little cutie.


I raised my Baltimore Oriole on 'Hill's Prescription Diet - a/d' I mixed it with a little warm water to make it a little thinner and he swallowed it right down out of a dropper. After that, I weaned him onto 'small bite puppy chow' soaked in hot water until if puffed up and softened.
BUT, if a cat got a hold of him, he will need antibiotics asap


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I raised my Baltimore Oriole on 'Hill's Prescription Diet - a/d' I mixed it with a little warm water to make it a little thinner and he swallowed it right down out of a dropper. After that, I weaned him onto 'small bite puppy chow' soaked in hot water until if puffed up and softened.
> BUT, if a cat got a hold of him, he will need antibiotics asap


Thank you so much for your input, as usual you are a wealth of knowledge. I ended up contacting a place about a hour away from us and they gladly took the little girl from us. I am currently hand rearing a pigeon and felt way out of my league trying to save the beautiful oriole. The gal at the the rehab place felt that they could care for the bird and get it on it own in a short time. Please check out the link to Back to the Wild. This is where we took the little babe. http://backtothewild.com/


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad you found a place to take her...looks like a great place!


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

I called and checked on the little girl. As of Tuesday the 21 she was doing wonderful and set for release in a few days! I am so glad that we took her there!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mtripOH said:


> I called and checked on the little girl. As of Tuesday the 21 she was doing wonderful and set for release in a few days! I am so glad that we took her there!


That's GREAT news!


----------

